# West midland people please look.........



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

The West Midlands Reptile Society are holding their first meeting on Wednesday 1st April '09 at the Kidderminster Harrier’s Social Club, Hoo Road, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1NB.​
We have Brian Davies as a speaker, you can view a short video of him by clicking the following link; http://www.expressandstar.com/video/
The video is on the 2nd page tittled "Snakes fan finds pythons gripping".​
Entrance cost: Members are £1. Non members entry is £1.50

To Join Visit:
Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society website

this will also be a good get together and a chance to meet and chat to people who share same interests as your self. 
​


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hey*

Will there be beer?:lol2:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

there is a bar and lounge on site.....


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

ill try my best to get there :2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

how far away is it from shrewsbury? and is there a train station close to it?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi its 34 miles its pretty much one straight road and yep there is a train station fairly close to the Kidderminster Harrier’s Social Club to i think. to be honest i would go by car


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up: come on guys n gals..... want this to be a good turn out please :2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up::up:


----------

